
Salesforce Sustainability Cloud Becomes Generally Available - westurner
https://www.salesforce.com/company/news-press/stories/2020/1/sustainability-cloud/
======
westurner
> \- _Reduce emissions with trusted analytics from a trusted platform.
> Analyzing carbon emissions from energy usage and company travel can be
> daunting and time-consuming. But with all your data flowing directly onto
> one platform, you can efficiently quantify your carbon footprint. Formulate
> a climate action plan for your company from a single source of truth, built
> on our trusted and secure data platform._

> \- _Take action with data-driven insights. Prove to customers, employees,
> and potential investors your commitment to carbon-conscious and sustainable
> practices. Offer regulatory agencies a clear snapshot of your energy usage
> patterns. Extrapolate energy consumption and track carbon emissions with
> cutting-edge analytics — and take action._

> \- _Tackle carbon accounting audits in weeks instead of months. Carbon
> analysis can be an overwhelming time commitment, even a barrier to action
> for companies that want to get it right. Use preloaded datasets from the
> U.S. EPA, IPCC, and others to accurately assess your carbon accounting.
> Streamline your data gathering and climate action plan with embedded guides
> and user flows._

> \- _Empower decision makers with executive-ready dashboard data. Evaluate
> corporate environmental impact with rich data visualization and dashboards.
> Track energy patterns and emission trends, then make the business case to
> executives. Once an organization understands its carbon footprint, decision
> makers can begin to drive sustainability solutions._

------
westurner
Are there similar services for Sustainability Reporting and accountability?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainability_reporting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainability_reporting)

